# Monklands



## weegnomie (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there,
a couple of months back my husband and I were referred  to Monklands. I was told by the doctor that we should expect to hear from them in about 8 weeks. Its past that now and was just wondering how long it took for others to hear from them regarding a first appointment and also if anyone had any advice on what I should expect from it? Iv been driving myself mad these last few weeks worrying about the whole thing and thinking through all the possibilities of what could be wrong. Trying to calm myself but as you all know its not that easy.


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hi wee gnome

We were referred to Monklands in the end of January by our GP. We had our nurse led clinic appointment in May, so about 3 months from referral till the first appointment. Then we received our consultants appointment which is October, so another 6 months after the nurse led appointment. It seem a long time but it has been quite quick, plus we had a lot of testing through our GP and also further referrals to an Endocrinologist so constant testing going on. 
I think it was about 6-8 weeks from GP referral till our first letter. 
Best of luck and if I can answer any other queries about Monklands I will try. 
Lauren
Xx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

We have our 2nd appointment at Monklands this week. Can anyone fill me in on what to expect? We had our first appointment with a specialist nurse and this will be our first appointment with a consultant. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

We are due our second appointment at Monklands this week and I'm really struggling to get my head round the whole process. Roughly how long does it take to go from a diagnosis to treatment? And how does that compare to private treatment?


----------

